# Rusty.......Why me?



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

I hope this is the right place to post this. I dont' usually post things like this but I just felt so bad when I read this and thought maybe some of you would be interested.

Thanks.


http://www.fundable.com/[email protected]


----------



## Craftydeb (Feb 20, 2008)

Hey, just checked this out and looks like the amount has gone up. Maybe there will be hope for this poor little pup yet.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

THIS JUST SUCKS!!! It makes me so friggin mad to see what people do to their dogs...or don't do for their dogs in this case. If you can't afford to take proper care don't adopt! AAARRRGGGGHHHHHH! Too bad I can't really say what's on my mind!


----------

